# age old spoon question



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

Is gold really better? Not so much asking for my own fishing purposes as much as just general knowledge to have in my back pocket as I don't have any intention of going away from my chrome spoon anytime soon, in two trips with a chrome spoon I've got 5 reds, 4 specks a handful of ladyfish and pinfish a couple blues a bunch of lizard fish and even a puffer fish jumped on it so it seems to me nearly everything in that water will bite that silver spoon besides the pesky crabs that steal all my cut bait. Is there a legitimate reason why people say gold is the go-to other than "that's what I've caught em on so I'm using it"? Maybe a regional thing based of water color or clarity? Just something I've been wondering maybe somebody has some good knowledge for me


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

I have had great luck with both of them! I catch more reds and spec's on gold though.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have caught more on silver. Go figure

There's not many fish that won't eat a silver spoon


----------



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

See that's what I see everywhere is gold for reds from everyone. my personal thought is the silver should catch more being a lighter color I would think it would reflect more light bit then again I'm no scientist


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

me and moganman slayed ladyfish and caught a jack with a silver spoon one morning... about 2 weeks before that me and my family slayed lady and Spanish with a gold spoon... it doesn't really matter IMO. just have one with good action.


----------



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

Interesting thing I learned today for anybody interested: johnson sprite spoons at the bait shop are a different shape than Johnson sprites at Walmart...don't understand how or why


----------



## squidley (Jun 29, 2013)

Fishing in other areas, I used gold or silver blades on things like spinners and spinnerbaits depending on the sun conditions. I was taught that gold reflects light better on cloudy days while silver is better on sunny days. I don't know that this is actually true but it makes sense. Water clarity may have a simmilar effect but I am not sure about that. I am sure you can catch fish on both at the same time, you just might be able to pull fish in from further on one or the other based on the conditions.


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm not sure either. I've always used silver Krockodiles, started using them and Castmasters as a kid for blues. I'm probably like you though, I reach for what I used the most and since it's in the water more I catch more fish with the silver. I did use some gold Johnson's silver minnows years ago fishing for reds in TX and it slayed them then. Course I only used them cause they were weedless. I think if you have confidence in the color it will work.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have caught about everything on both, my personal pref is gold for trout and redfish, silver for spanish.


----------



## Pomponius Maximus (Apr 12, 2013)

sometimes I throw a silver spoon and sometimes I throw a gold spoon,......I don't care what the fish want........


----------



## CSA (Oct 23, 2008)

grouper22 said:


> I have caught about everything on both, my personal pref is gold for trout and redfish, silver for spanish.


That is how I was taught by my dad growing up. Not sure why except that is what they seemed to prefer according to the (him/old timers)


----------



## Liquid Fun (Aug 3, 2009)

I would say if I had to pick an all around spoon it would be a silver but I do use a gold spoon with success for redfish on occasion. I do use silver clark spoons religously in the surf to catch baits like hardtails, spanish, bluefish, etc. Can't beat a clark spoon.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I don't cast spoons much but I like to troll them for Spanish and hardtails. It seems like the silver does better when it is sunnier out and then late in the day the gold seems to do better.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Might just be my perception but gold spoons flashing in muddy water look to me like oily, greasy, delicious menhaden pouring out of the bayous!

Though when I'm in clear water, I tend to throw silver spoons. Could be a case of the lure catching the fisherman not the fish. However, it's what I have confidence in so I'm gonna stick with it. If silver is what you're confident it, then keep at it!

Good luck!
Alex


----------

